# Berkley Gulp Shrimp



## Yellow Boat

Do they really work as good as people say they do ? And will they work for Flounder,, when you run out of live shrimp ? Thanks for any help.. What size head to use ?:whistling:


----------



## Redalert08

Let me just say I don't use live bait anymore caught alot of flounder on them any color redfish specs Spanish blues sharks hell you could pretty much catch anything on them and I use a 1/4oz red jig head works everytime!

Chase


----------



## Yellow Boat

Thanks Chase..


----------



## fish construction

gulp shrimp catches 2 to 1 on real bait. tested and confirmed


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

They are horrible horrible baits and stink too!!! J/k I as well only use artificials and a 3" gulp shrimp in pearl white is my go to flounder bait!
Chad


----------



## Kim

Change is hard and I have to admit that for a live bait only kind of fisherman I have been converted to the Gulp Shrimp this past year. They are great and they catch fish! The area I've been fishing I tried New Penny, Pearl and Natural three inch shrimps with the natural being be best performer. I think it has a bearing on what the water conditions are as to which is more effective. The big plus is that the Pin Fish can't eat your bait as easy as with live shrimp.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Like everyone else, I was a quick convert to Gulp. I love the 2" new penny shrimp.


----------



## jamessig

Curly tail grubs on jig heads are great for flounder also.


----------



## osborne311

Anyone use Gulp products in the surf for whiting, pompano, etc? I have always been a live bait person but did have some luck with fish bites once in the surf. Just wonder if the Gulp products would produce in the surf where its not so much the action of the jigging that counts as it is the molecular "scent" ability of the bait for the fish to find it? THanks


----------



## traqem

Yes to every question that has been asked. If I ran though all the different species of fish I've caught on them, I'd sound like Bubba telling Forest all the different ways to serve shrimp. I might have more than Bubba.


----------



## hewes15

i use gulps more than live shrimp..last longer, but make sure u take them off your jig head when ur done or u cant get them off cuz they dry up...ive caught reds, trout, shark, and even a 45lb cobia on a 3'' gulp..fav color..new penny, moulting..1/8 oz jig head..


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

:thumbsup:Gulp


----------



## BWNN

Guess i am going to have to give them a try...have always been live baiter!


----------



## Kim

I caught a big Black Drum and another Flounder this morning on them.


----------



## Jolly Mon

Does anyone know a good place to buy cheap? I've been getting the 3" shrimp at WalMart for about $1 each, looked at the jar thinking bulk price would be cheaper, but the jar only tells you how many ounces. :blink: Why not say how many shrimp?
The best I could count was 16 for $20.00..........doesn't make much sense to me to buy the bulk jar. The salesman said it's higher because of the liquid...........haven't figured out a way to bait my hook with the liquid yet! :whistling:


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL

Yes they do work. I catch a lot of trout on them and a few flounder. The jighead may very in size, you would want to use a 1/8 to a 1/4 ounce jighead for a natural presentation. Hope this helps. and catch one for me while I'm in school. lol.


----------



## Yakavelli

Gulp needs too find a way to make cologne that works as well as their baits.


----------



## Robin

Jolly Mon said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy cheap? I've been getting the 3" shrimp at WalMart for about $1 each, looked at the jar thinking bulk price would be cheaper, but the jar only tells you how many ounces. :blink: Why not say how many shrimp?
> The best I could count was 16 for $20.00..........doesn't make much sense to me to buy the bulk jar. The salesman said it's higher because of the liquid...........haven't figured out a way to bait my hook with the liquid yet! :whistling:


That's why they're called "dollar shots"................

Robin


----------



## rippin90

Jolly Mon said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy cheap? I've been getting the 3" shrimp at WalMart for about $1 each, looked at the jar thinking bulk price would be cheaper, but the jar only tells you how many ounces. :blink: Why not say how many shrimp?
> The best I could count was 16 for $20.00..........doesn't make much sense to me to buy the bulk jar. The salesman said it's higher because of the liquid...........haven't figured out a way to bait my hook with the liquid yet! :whistling:


That $20.00 for a jar will last longer than any live shrimp you can buy. I have used my jar all summer long. I used to buy live shrimp but have had more success with these.


----------



## RedfishJohn

*Hunting Pedidio Bay Fishers*

HUNTING PERDIDO BAY FISHERS
Hi, I'm new to the forums. I would like to get to know people who fish inland on Perdido Bay and other inland waters around. I fish for reds,trout, and flounder and have bought house at Spanish Cove so I will be visiting and fishing from there starting on Perdido Bay....Let me hear from you so I can create a list of people who fish this area......Thanks ....RedfishJohn


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

I caught 36 redfish Sunday all on new penny gulp shrimp and did not even go through 3/4 of my small bucket of shrimp that's about 15 shrimp of the 20 at $20 a bucket vs a minimum of 4 doz live shrimp to catch the same at $20 and I did not have to carry a live well with me! My buddy took live shrimp and I out fished him 3 to 1. So yes they work very well.
Chad


----------



## cpn.jp

*My .02*

I wasn't sure about the Gulp baits until we stopped in at Simpson Pier one evening. There were others fishing on either side of us using cutbait and live shrimp. All we had with us was a pack of Gulps in the tacklebox. We caught several and had many more hits, while our neighbors were getting skunked! Love 'em :thumbup:


----------



## RedfishJohn

Does leaving artificial baits in the juice do any good or is the Gulp solution rinsed off when you cast bait back in?
Also, has anyone tried cutting off small pieces of sponges, then allowing them to sit in Gulp juice and then attaching to hooks?


----------



## bigrick

I only use them flounder fishing, the pearl works best for that. I do usually go ahead and throw whatever soft plastics I'm going to use in the jar before I go out. I'm not sure how much they soak up but it's gotta be better than nothing.


----------



## Charlie2

*Gulp Baits*



RedfishJohn said:


> Does leaving artificial baits in the juice do any good or is the Gulp solution rinsed off when you cast bait back in?
> Also, has anyone tried cutting off small pieces of sponges, then allowing them to sit in Gulp juice and then attaching to hooks?


Same here. I normally use small pieces of cut fresh shrimp or squid strips as a sweetener on my Pompano(and other fish) jigs.

Or: cutting off small pieces of Gulp! bait and attaching same? 

I make my own 'Magic Elixir' as an attractant in the first place, but always looking for that 'Magic' lure/bait.:whistling: C2


----------



## nathan70

The only bad thing is the pinfish will pick the crap out of them. Of course as we all know they will do the same with live shrimp too. Gulps do last longer though.


----------



## FLbeachbum

Gulp just came out with a spray that you can use to "refresh" your artificial's.


----------



## Charlie2

*Gulp Spray*



FLbeachbum said:


> Gulp just came out with a spray that you can use to "refresh" your artificial's.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to check it out. C2


----------



## Rjw615

I'm new to the inshore fishing, always been a bass fisherman in the local rivers around here. So, you have your Gulp Shrimp with a jighead, do I just cast it out over the grassbeds, under dock lights, etc and bump it off the bottom as I reel it back in, or do I just drift along and drop it beside the boat straight down and bump it along as I drift?


----------



## Miami Matt

going to buy more in an hour or so!!!


----------



## FLbeachbum

Rjw615 said:


> I'm new to the inshore fishing, always been a bass fisherman in the local rivers around here. So, you have your Gulp Shrimp with a jighead, do I just cast it out over the grassbeds, under dock lights, etc and bump it off the bottom as I reel it back in, or do I just drift along and drop it beside the boat straight down and bump it along as I drift?



Yes and Yes.


----------



## Rjw615

Thanks beachbum, I appreciate it.


----------



## Kevdog540

Gulps are awesome. Last night in wolf bay I did a little test to see what the favored style was, they all worked great. I used 3in & 4in shrimp(white,penny & natural), 4in nucular chicken shad, and a 4 in white culy tailed grub. Caught over 30 fish, Specks and Reds. I use them on a 1/16oz jig head.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Rjw615 said:


> I'm new to the inshore fishing, always been a bass fisherman in the local rivers around here. So, you have your Gulp Shrimp with a jighead, do I just cast it out over the grassbeds, under dock lights, etc and bump it off the bottom as I reel it back in, or do I just drift along and drop it beside the boat straight down and bump it along as I drift?


You can do it several ways. The unweighted Cajun Thunder and about 24" inches of mono or flouro leader works great. Just cast it to any structure or grass, just like bass fishing. Unlike bass fishing, a lot of times the trout and reds will be located off structure. In those situations, I like a Berkeley Gulp either with or without the Cajun Thunder. You can just throw it out and work it like you would a jerkbait. In that case, I would just switch to the gulp jerk shad instead of the shrimp. Still using the 1/4 jig head. Dock lights are great as are docks period. In the winter, I just cast them on a jig head and basically trolling (drag) them behind the boat with the TM until I get into a school of trout. Then you can start casting. Some guys start out casting. Depends on what you prefer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rjw615

That's awesome info, thank you! If not for dove season coming in this weekend, I would be out there this weekend to give it a try. Hopefully, the next weekend I can give a report and let you know how it goes. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MGlover54

We had our casting poles set up with popping corks Saturday in Bayou Grande. Right in the middle of the bayou, we took a break to enjoy the weather. I tossed all 3 lines out with the corks and new penny 3". Let them sit for 2 minutes and was getting hits on them. One hook up with a trout that ended up throwing the hook.

Had about a 20" redfish follow my jig from the grassline to the boat before daybreak.


----------



## eltonb

I live in Baton Rouge, and will be visiting Perdido this weekend. I have fished for reds and specks before here.

I will be bringing my boat and I have a trolling motor. The last time I visited I fished live shrimp on the bottom and with a popping cork...no luck at all - except for a sting ray! I fished all around Rabbit Island and the jetty's going out into the ocean...I couldn't seem to find that shallow marshy water that I am used to!

Can someone please point me in the right direction as *where* to fish? 
I dont want to venture out too far...somewhere in old river, near Ono, or by Sunset Grill (is this what you all call "the pass?")

By the way, I will be using Gulps this go around...my purchasing experience at Gray's Tackle last time was less than desirable.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## eltonb

Ah, apparently "the pass" is on the Orange Beach side. I know how to get there by boat. I went out there once before - can get pretty choppy when the big boats zoom through there! I have a 17' Key Largo bay boat w/ 90HP.

Where should I fish in the pass? Middle? Along the banks? Near the bridge? Near the jetty's? What depth water? I am using light tackle. What should I expect to catch out there? Should I just stick to Gulp's on a jig, or switch it up with different jigs if those aren't doing anything for me? From what I am reading here...the consensus seems to be to jerk it along the bottom...any use fishing under a popping cork? If under a cork, do I need to be in shallow water? 

Thanks, and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## traqem

Rjw615 said:


> I'm new to the inshore fishing, always been a bass fisherman in the local rivers around here. So, you have your Gulp Shrimp with a jighead, do I just cast it out over the grassbeds, under dock lights, etc and bump it off the bottom as I reel it back in, or do I just drift along and drop it beside the boat straight down and bump it along as I drift?


The best advice I can give to a bass fisherman is to fish it like you would a plastic worm, but just a slight bit faster. You want it near the bottom but not on it. In areas with grass, you want to fish it as slow as possible but still keep it just above the grass.


----------



## Rjw615

traqem said:


> The best advice I can give to a bass fisherman is to fish it like you would a plastic worm, but just a slight bit faster. You want it near the bottom but not on it. In areas with grass, you want to fish it as slow as possible but still keep it just above the grass.


Now that, just made it that much more clearer for me on how to fish it. Thanks!


----------



## c141navg8r

Just used a bucket of 3" gulp new penny....with a chartruese tail. Long time user of gulps, but first time i went with the colored tail. Absolutely got slammed in/around Shoreline....but, it seemed much softer and less durable than gulps I've used in the past. The bucket was empty at the end of the morning....ouch.

Anyone else experience this? Have they changed the design lately you think? One actually flew off my hook on the cast....:thumbdown: 

BTW: 25 specs (4 keepers), 7 rat reds, and a 4lb bluefish...on gulp.


----------



## Kim

I tried them and noticed the texture difference just as you said. However I haven't had a lot of luck with them. I seem to get better results using the natural shrimp 3 inch.


----------



## fishn4fun

I've noticed a huge difference in texture in the last year or so and in the last couple months it's gotten worse. The ones in the tray seem to be the worst i bought a pack of pearl white 3" shrimp and natural 3" shrimp yesterday and the natural were in the tray and were so mushy they had started taking the shape of the tray had several come off the jig head with just 1 or 2 pin fish bumps


----------



## c141navg8r

Interesting...i'm buying into the "soft bucket" idea. May try the plastic packs for a while and see if they survive the bite better. Appreciate it, guys. Probably give it an another go tomorrow at Shoreline with differently packed gulps. If you see a yellow Century 1902, I'll let ya know.


----------



## J Smithers

I was in academy today and they had the packs of all gulp products for $3.99 that is the best deal I've seen on them


----------



## nathan70

I guess I got the wrong ones last time becasue the pin fish kicked their ass.


----------



## RedfishJohn

I am very concerned that there is something wrong with the Gulp baits now.
Does anyone in our group know an owner of a bait shop that can find out.
Sounds like to me that there are some possibilities that I do not like about the baits. 1. Did any large quantity of these get damaged in a fire and now being distributed out? Did Gulp change their composition of the product and now found out that this was a bad idea and trying to dispose of it? Is there a manufacturer making counterfeit gulp bait? If counterfeit is a possibility, manufacturer may have away to check packages to know if it is the real thing or not. Anyway, If you know or hear any answers to the problems being seen with gulp baits, please advise our group. thanks....


----------



## Jolly Mon

My last bucket must be the same new composition as I had one little bump and the whole Gulp was gone. They also seem to get destroyed almost immediately by the Pinfish. 
I have sent an email to Berkeley asking about this and I think everyone with a complaint ought to do the same and maybe they will go back to the original. Here is the link to contact:
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/contact


----------



## EODangler

Went out today and used one shrimp for a little over an hour. It held up pretty good, considering I was getting hammered by lizard fish every cast. I bought the big tub at Bass Pro, maybe I got lucky...?


----------



## fishn4fun

Thanks for the email link I was thinking about emailing them today when I was wasting 12$ I had one fly off from casting and a couple that came off from 1-2 pinfish hits the last new penny and pearl white shrimp I bough were fine but the last 4or5 packs of the 3" natural shrimp have been way to soft to even fish with


----------



## mullet slayer

I forget which of the newer shrimp I was google imaging a few weeks ago, but I came across an awesome deal on them at ebay..but they were shipping from shanghai. lol Makes you wonder. Like smithers...I just happened to be at the academy site online a couple days ago looking for boots and saw the universal deal on the shrimp. Ordered a few, hope they aren't bunk too.


----------



## Jolly Mon

I emailed them yesterday morning, still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## RedfishJohn

*Yes, contact manufacturer!*

Thanks for responses about Gulp......Please spread the word to other forums etc. to contact Berkely to let them know of problem. May want to look at packages and write down lot numbers or anything you see that would indicate batch # or whatever that Berkely could trace.

Thanks

RedfishJohn


----------



## Jolly Mon

I got an email response from them:

"There hasn't been a change in the composition, but I'm forwarding your information to our product development and quality teams. 

It is our desire to provide anglers with a quality product that they can use with confidence. Our bait carries a 90 day warranty and has a shelf life of 2 to 3 years when stored properly. If you feel your bait defective and it is within the warranty period of 90 days from date of purchase (include proof of purchase or mention when/where line was bought if you do not have the receipt) send the remaining bait to us with a note of explanation and we will send you a replacement at no charge. Be sure to include a physical address for return delivery.


Ship To: 
Pure Fishing Customer Service
1900 18th ST.
Spirit Lake, IA. 51360 


If you have any other questions feel free to contact us."


I think if everyone with a problem would contact them I think they would see that something is going on.


----------



## FLbeachbum

I've been using Gulps pretty regularly all summer long with no problems, and have not noticed any difference in the ones I'm getting. West Marine on Davis has the small buckets for $16.99. Lowest price I have found.


----------



## fishn4fun

I emailed them as well but haven't received a response yet. The main ones I've had problems with is the 3" natural shrimp in the new packaging with the tray in it


----------



## Jolly Mon

The ones I have been having problems with have also been the 3" shrimp. A few nights ago I had one pulled completely off the hook on first cast from bait fish. Never had that happen before.


----------



## RedfishJohn

I am so happy that some of you will receive refunds on Gulp Bait that was not as good as it should be. I still say check packaging real well to see if there is some sort of code that you can tell Berkely(mfg) about. And please pass on concern to other fishing forums or groups that you think may be using Gulp Bait. I have use Gulp bait and I liked it but I am sure I would contact them if I felt there was something wrong. And I feel that the mfg will be grateful to get the feed back.
Have a great Day!

RedfishJohn


----------



## John-1987

while looking through last sundays paper i noticed academy has em on sale right now! :thumbup:


----------



## r_blankjd

Used them a few times here lately. Never disappointed. Looked around a bit for the best ways to rig them. Some work better than others. Hadn't any issues yet circle hook through either end seems to get-r-dun pretty well. Seen one guy do a seedless rig thats done prety well for me when the crabs and bait thieves were beating the bait up.


----------



## cpn.jp

*Tonight on Gulp*

Just got back in from Garcon bridge. Got this Red on a white 3" Gulp. Also caught about a hundred white trout. I need to go to west marine in the morning!:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton

*Academy sale on Gulp*

Academy Sports has a good sale this week on Gulp Shrimp and other baits.

$3.99 a pack.

I was in Pensacola Saturday and stocked up.


----------



## nathan70

Anyone know if academy still has them on sale? I'm coming flying into Pcola in about a week as was hoping to catch them still on sale.


----------



## FishWalton

*Gulp*

In the "clearance" section of their website you will find them. Don't know about in the store itself.


----------



## mullet slayer

They had all(every inch) gulp shrimp on-site and swimming mullets for $2.99 for ten days straight or something.... a few other gulp products as well, can't recall.

Here's a superglue tip I picked up from these Carolina dudes with 'Team Red Neb'... @5:15 in the video. 



 
I just buy the buckets now for rig storage 'cause I don't feel like retying/riggn' my bucktail spec joints, especially after they're glued. I thought that foreign marinade might be a problem but I haven't seen a difference TBH. The glue even holds pretty decent to snell raps.


----------

